# إخفاء الشمس بالأصابع



## El Siciliano

*السؤال في العبارة التالية: *

ه
بالتأكيد هناك جهة ما وباعتقادي هي إيران، لأن لها مصالح في المنطقة ولها تدخلات معروفة فنحن* لا نريد أن نخفي الشمس بأصابعنا* فإيران لها تدخلات في كل المنطقة العربية في الخليج، اليمن، لبنان وفلسطين وكل مكان، وبالتالي هي لها مصلحة في أن تحرك من تستطيع من هذه الأطراف التي ترتبط بها لمصالحها الخاصة، عندها مشاكل مع أميركا وأوروبا فتستفيد من هذه الأدوات في صراعها مع العالم وأقولها صراحة.



*ولكم جزيل الشكر ... 
*


*الصقلي
*​


----------



## Masjeen

أي أن الشيء واضح لا يمكنك أن تخفية
الشمس دوما لدى العرب الشيء الأكثر وضوحا
فيقال هذا الشيء واضح وضوح الشمس في النهار
أو عبارة " الشمس لا تغطى بغربال" أي أن الأمر واضح لا يمكن اخفاءه​


----------



## El Siciliano

masjeen said:


> أي أن الشيء واضح لا يمكنك أن تخفية
> الشمس دوما لدى العرب الشيء الأكثر وضوحا
> فيقال هذا الشيء واضح وضوح الشمس في النهار
> أو عبارة " الشمس لا تغطى بغربال" أي أن الأمر واضح لا يمكن اخفاءه​


*أهلا مسجين، 
هذا النص من مقابلة رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية، محمود عباس. والسؤال الثاني الذي يخطر بالي هو: 
ألم يكن ينبغي أن يقول: "لا يمكن لنا أن نخفي الشمس بالإصابع" بدلا من " لا نريد أن نخفي."؟*​


----------



## Masjeen

el siciliano said:


> *أهلا مسجين،
> هذا النص من مقابلة رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية، محمود عباس. والسؤال الثاني الذي يخطر بالي هو:
> ألم يكن ينبغي أن يقول: "لا يمكن لنا أن نخفي الشمس بالإصابع" بدلا من " لا نريد أن نخفي."؟*​



تعرف أن المسؤولين السياسيين لا يجب لهم أن يوجهوا التهم ضد الدول الأخرى لأن هذا غير لائق
ولذلك هو يبرر الذي قاله ضد إيران بأنه لا يريد أن يخفي شيء واضح  مثل تصرفات إيران في المنطقة
ولذلك يقول أنه لا يريد أن "يخفي الشمس بأصابعه" حيث ذلك غير ممكن وستظل الشمس واضحة​


----------



## rayloom

Masjeen said:


> تعرف أن المسؤولين السياسيين لا يجب لهم أن يوجهوا التهم ضد الدول الأخرى لأن هذا غير لائق
> ولذلك هو يبرر الذي قاله ضد إيران بأنه لا يريد أن يخفي شيء واضح  مثل تصرفات إيران في المنطقة
> ولذلك يقول أنه لا يريد أن "يخفي الشمس بأصابعه" حيث ذلك غير ممكن وستظل الشمس واضحة​



أتفق مع تحليل مسجين.


----------



## Outlandish

El Siciliano said:


> *أهلا مسجين،
> هذا النص من مقابلة رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية، محمود عباس. والسؤال الثاني الذي يخطر بالي هو:
> ألم يكن ينبغي أن يقول: "لا يمكن لنا أن نخفي الشمس بالإصابع" بدلا من " لا نريد أن نخفي."؟*​




يمكن أن يكون مقابل هذا التعبير باللهجة المصرية: مش عايزين "نضحك على نفسنا"، والذى يعنى أننا لا نريد أن "نخدع أنفسنا."

بالإضافة لما ذكره Masjeen لا يمكن أن نستخدم البديل الذي قدمته والسبب أن المتحدث (السلطة الفلسطينية أو أى جهة آخرى) "يمكن" أن تخدع نفسها، لكنها "لا تريد" أن تخدع نفسها. يعنى، إستخدام "لا نريد أن نخدع أنفسنا" أبلغ وأصدق من "لا يمكن أن نخدع أنفسنا" فهو لا يتكلم عن قدرات السلطة فى مجال الصدق مع النفس بل عن إرادتها وقرارها فى هذا الصدد. 

بالرغم من ذلك فإن استخدم "لا يمكن أن نخدع أنفسنا" صحيح ومفهوم ولا غبار عليه.​


----------

